# Signature Park



## natasha2812 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi, 
We are moving to Singapore in August and have been sent details of an apartment in Signature Park in Bukit Timah. I am familiar with Bukit Timah as I lived there when I was younger, although I am sure it has changed lots. I wondered if anyone had any opinions about the apartment complex, is it well kept? A family friendly area? 
Any advice or comments would be great.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

According to the latest reviews, the maintenance aspect is an issue. (propertyguru(dot)com(dot)sg(slash)singapore-condo-reviews(slash)signature-park-210)

With high costs of services, often advertising masks poor upkeep. It is wiser to visit, verify before commitment.


----------



## jayp20 (Jun 14, 2012)

Apart from the physical appearance of the condominium, the place is great for families. Really safe and quiet, night or day. They're building a new mall-condo just across the street though, so it might be getting a little noisy soon.


----------

